# Just Testing



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi guys, sorry for a silly question, but I've read the instructions on how to upload photos but still can't seem to manage it.

I use photobucket and have tried to upload to the forum as a test, on photobucket there are 4 choices. email and IM, Direct link, HTML code, and IMG code.

I have tried all 4 with no success anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong please?


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

suggsy said:


> Hi guys, sorry for a silly question, but I've read the instructions on how to upload photos but still can't seem to manage it.
> 
> I use photobucket and have tried to upload to the forum as a test, on photobucket there are 4 choices. email and IM, Direct link, HTML code, and IMG code.
> 
> I have tried all 4 with no success anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong please?


Sorted it now, woo hoo, I just copied the url straight onto the forum thread without clicking on the 'insert image' button


----------

